# 9 weeks, brown bleeding



## OliveBay

As the title of the thread says, I'm 9 weeks along and have just had some brown bleeding when I went to the toilet. This is the first time I've ever had any bleeding during either of my pregnancies. I did also have a chemical/ early loss the month before I caught with this one, but that started with pinky blood and turned red quite quickly.

I don't have any pain but I'm absoulutely terrified that this might be the start of something bad. I have a midwife coming to see me this afternoon for my booking-in visit and have just called her in a panic about the bleeding. She said as long as its not fresh red blood its fine, but I can't help being so scared. I was just about to go out and do some shopping, but am too scared to leave home now just in case.

Pregnancy after a loss is such an anxious time anyway without having to deal with crap like this. Does anyone have any words of reassurance?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have just gone to the loo as well to find light brown spotting. I know that brown spotting in early pregnancy can be normal, but it is very stressful. I know it's hard but try not to stress :hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Miss Redknob said:


> I have just gone to the loo as well to find light brown spotting. I know that brown spotting in early pregnancy can be normal, but it is very stressful. I know it's hard but try not to stress :hugs:

Our heads may say 'Don't worry, it's probably going to be fine' but in reality thats just so hard! Common sense doesn't really help in these situations does it?! I hope things settle down for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

This is my 8th pregnancy and am still to have a baby :( Anytime I see any spotting / bleeding I go straight into panic mode.

Hope your midwife will be able to tell you something more :hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

I think when you've had a loss, going into panic mode is only to be expected. I'm so sorry to hear you've had so many losses. You must be an amazingly strong woman and I hope you get your rainbow soon x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks hun, hope your little bean stays nice and sticky. xx


----------



## OliveBay

Thanks, you too.

Midwife has just visited and was great. Has booked me in for a scan at EPAU tomorrow morning to check that things are ok. The spotting has pretty much tailed off but there's still a tiny bit there each time I wipe. Just got to keep my fingers crossed until tomorrow


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you scan goes well. Good to hear the bleeding has slowed down. I haven't had any overnight just seeing what today brings.


----------



## OliveBay

Just got back from my scan and everything was fine. Saw a heartbeat and baby measured spot-on for dates. Still getting the tiniest bit of brown when I wipe but nothing major and just hoping that its coming to an end now. I feel so relieved now, but this pregnancy after a loss thing really is just so emotionally taxing!

Hope you're still doing ok x


----------



## Miss Redknob

So happy to hear that everything is ok and the bleeding has slowed down :dance:

My spotting has stopped now pretty much :)


----------

